# 204 ruger?



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

hey everybody, i havent ever really looked at varmint guns, just because i havent ever really known what to do or how to hunt them, but, im now looking into it, just because my relatives calfs are starting to disappear and they have seen a lot of mountain lions and mountain lion tracks around where the calfs were last seen, well at my family reunion they told me all this and asked me if i could do something about it, so im taking on the job, i have a winchester model 70, 270, that i will probably use, but it got me thinking about buying one of these 204 rugers, or possibly some other caliber, just to use on coyotes, prarie dogs, and other varmints, and possibly for mountain lions, that is if it is hefty enough for a clean kill, are there any calibers that anyone has used for killing varmints, and how do they perform, i was also looking at a 220 swift, just because of the extremely high velocity, i never thought id be a varmint hunter, but lately, its really appealed to me


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

im not so sure about this 204, the standard load is less than a .22, but many people do seem to be switching over to high velocity low weight bullets. I feel that at distance these things arent worth much, because of the light weight it loses a lot of energy quickly. if i was you i would stick with the 270, it sounds like you are just going to take them out here so it should be a good round for that, though if you want to save the pelt you will have to go for a headshot.

good luck, Tiger


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

i dont think it is legal to keep that pelt, i might be wrong, but i think i read some where that they were considered an "exotic animal" but i have always thought they were native, anyway, ill call the warden


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

for the mountain lion you may indeed be right, i ment for coyotes which im pretty sure you can keep here. always best to check the local regulations though.

Tiger


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I think that there is a way to hunt mountain lion, probably have to have license for each, etc, then you could keep the pelt. Otherwise, I'm not sure you can hunt them at all, but I agree with Tiger, the 204 may be the hot new varmint cartridge, but definite is not suited for lion in my opinion. I would think you would want something in the deer class (perhaps light deer, but remember, this can be a dangerous animal). I think it wouold work at least as well as, say, 17 Rem..., so would be fine for those other varmints up to and including coyote, lynx, bobcat... depending on your local hunting laws. So, the question is do you want the expense, because many people think the 270 is great for varmints, too. My opinions, not necessarily facts.


----------

